# Who is this horse?



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

There is a huge debate going on about this horse. I'm trying to figure out who he is! 










Any leads???


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

No idea but he's certainly interesting.

I can decide if I love the color or if I hate it lol. I'm interested to know about him too. Maybe check halter breeds? He looks really beefy like a halter horse. But he's all decked out so maybe he's not.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

ForeverSunRider said:


> No idea but he's certainly interesting.
> 
> I can decide if I love the color or if I hate it lol. I'm interested to know about him too. Maybe check halter breeds? He looks really beefy like a halter horse. But he's all decked out so maybe he's not.


I think someone edited his color so it makes it incredibly hard to search for him. I've checked halter, rope, reining... (don't know why), and ranch horses. Still finding nothing that looks similar. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I was thinking he's a bit photoshopped too, or at the very least there's a filter like from Instagram. I know sooty palominos exist but this one just seems fishy. 

Are you sure he's famous/searchable? What's the debate? Google will let you upload an image and use it to search, maybe that will help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

What's the debate about? Just the horse in general? Or his name? Or coloring?


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Subbing because I'm interested in knowing who he is. I'm interested in what the debate also.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

The original person wanted to know who this stud is because she thinks this is what a perfect all around horse looks like. She is also a halter horse breeder and shows them too. So people are voicing their opinions (a few are agreeing with her) about this horse and she's getting upset. So I'm trying to figure out who this horse is and what is he known for. He looks like he is a halter/cow bred horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's definitely not halter bred. If he was, then it's unlikely that he'd have the conformation to stay sound for competitive roping.

Also, based on his look, I'd say he's a stud as well. I'd say he's more FQH breeding.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to point out that you can't positively identify halter breeding based just on bulk.

This mare that I rode a year or so ago was completely cow and racing bred...no halter in her lines anywhere and she was about the same size as that palomino when she was 2


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

She must be one heck of a psychic if she can tell he's a perfect specimen from this one photo at a 3/4 angle....

He's beefy but that doesn't mean he's halter bred for sure. Smrobs may be on to something with the foundation guess. Now I'm intrigued!


Edit to add: Again smrobs you make a point- I almost mentioned that I've seen mares this muscled, are we *sure* the Pali is a stud? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't have the original picture. So I have no leads there. I found a horse that looks similar named Como Trigger Chex, but he his stripe extends to far down and he may or may not have that stocking in the back since he's wearing leg wraps. I'm pretty sure the original picture of the horse I posted has two white socks in the front but it's really hard to tell.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, that's the same one I found^^. I looked really close at the very few horrible pictures they had of him and I don't think he's got a hind sock like the horse in question.

Zeke, I'm basing the guess about it being a stud based on the appearance of his head/jaw and neck. Of course, I may be wrong, but it just screams "stud" to me.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

What would you call this color he is? Chocolate palomino? As far as we know this picture may have been darkened so we could see his dappled-ness (Yes I made a new word up).


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I reckon I have found him:

Crago Performance Horses Fire On Bug - Crago Performance Horses


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think that's the same horse, Chiilla. "Fire On Bug's" has a much thicker blaze and it goes pretty far down his muzzle. The one in the OP has just a big blaze muzzle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Eli. Not the same horse. The horse in the OP is quite a bit thicker through the shoulders and not as tall.

Also, I don't think he's got a strip all the way down his face where Fire on Bug does.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, on it! I shall not rest until he is found!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I am sorry for not proofreading that last post O.O Grammar I do not do.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I did photo searches for hours earlier with every combination I could think of with palomino, quarter horse, foundation quarter horse, performance, stud, roping, team roping, and calf roping. The only one I found that made me wonder was the one mentioned above "Como Trigger Chex". Same shade, similar facial markings and build, but different socks.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

This horse obviously is a ghost.


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

He has been found! And I was wrong about the halter haha. I can't find anything about him other then his titles though. He must've not proven as a good sire.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Sweet!! I googled Seven S Heatwave and found a couple youtube vids, and his allbreedpedigree report. 

He sired 4 horses supposedly Seven S Heatwave Quarter Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

Zeke said:


> Sweet!! I googled Seven S Heatwave and found a couple youtube vids, and his allbreedpedigree report.
> 
> He sired 4 horses supposedly Seven S Heatwave Quarter Horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I saw the video and his pedigree. I really would like to see more pictures of him... But oh well. I'm satisfied knowing who he is now!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay! I can stop googling lots and lots lol


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

I want him and Big Chex To Cash!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha! Nice find! So glad you found him and let us know because it really was bugging me not knowing who he was.

That's a stud I would breed to, very nice.


----------

